# Calais to Dordogne



## lightshipman (Jun 3, 2010)

Will be travelling down to the Dordogne, does any one advise the A1 -A10 through Paris, have had previous experience of Periphique, do not fancy it again Is it better to avoid Paris alltogether, would like to do a circular route one way down and different back.


----------



## lightshipman (Jun 3, 2010)

I think its going to have to be Calais, Rouen,Orleans, Vierzon Dordogne, Tours, Le Mans, Alencon and Calais. No other way way around it.
Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Calais, Rouen, Eveux, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans, Vierzon, Chateauroux, Limoges, then either Perigueux via Brantome (we call this little venice) or Brive. Go a little further and you have the river Lot and the Tarn and a little further on the Canal du Midi and Canal du Lateral
The only Peage (toll) you will need to pay is about 11euro between Calais and Rouen.
Enjoy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm with Grath on that, but you can avoid the autoroute round Rouen by going through it (not for the faint hearted). Chartres is a good place to stop overnight - excellent municipal site.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bognormike said:


> I'm with Grath on that, but you can avoid the autoroute round Rouen by going through it (not for the faint hearted). Chartres is a good place to stop overnight - excellent municipal site.


Hi bognormike.
Thanks for the endorsement, I don't use the autoroutes around Rouen, I turn left as I approach Rouen, N14, then immediate right N15 keeping the river on my right and head for Pont de l Arche .
The only paege is the bit half way between Calais & Rouen. I have tried the RN but it is so very slow.


----------



## lightshipman (Jun 3, 2010)

Grath
thanks for that, I don't mind going through Rouen, will try your route though, not in a rush, its a holiday.
Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

lightshipman said:


> Grath
> thanks for that, I don't mind going through Rouen, will try your route though, not in a rush, its a holiday.
> Andy


Hi lightshipman.
Don't go thinking this is a slow route down because it is not. You will get down pretty quick if you want too, although as you say, it is a holiday.
Emjoy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> lightshipman said:
> 
> 
> > Grath
> ...


By the way, if you miss the left turn before the river as you enter Rouen, don't worry, just go over the bridge and then turn left and run along the river with the river now on your left.
You will be heading roughly in the same direction.

Although I proposed the previous route, driving in France and the flow of the roads is a much better experience than here in grid lock UK and there are other routes that you could use, such as via Le Mans, Tours or La Fleche and Saumur. In fact any RN road and many of the D roads are a pleasure to drive compared to here in the UK.
In my truck driving days, I used them all and when I got fed up with one particular route, I would use a different way and to be honest there is not much difference in time between any of them. I suggest that you go one way and return a different way.
regards


----------



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am in the very early stages of planning our first trip to France in the MH - first two weeks of August 2011. I have only been a MH owner for three months and 'wet behind the ears' when it comes to everything to do with the MH. I'm thinking of heading to the Dordogne and considering catching the ferry to Le Havre. I will have a wife and two kids to keep happy (age 6 and 8) and would appreciate any advice to make the trip bearable. Any tips on routes (avoiding tolls if possible), memorable places to stop over for the night (cheap!) and places to visit en route would be great. I'm in no rush to get down there. I'm thinking 3 days???

Please help!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Enjoy*



Grath said:


> Calais, Rouen, Eveux, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans, Vierzon, Chateauroux, Limoges, then either Perigueux via Brantome (we call this little venice) or Brive. Go a little further and you have the river Lot and the Tarn and a little further on the Canal du Midi and Canal du Lateral
> The only Peage (toll) you will need to pay is about 11euro between Calais and Rouen.
> Enjoy


This is the way we go.


----------



## lightshipman (Jun 3, 2010)

jonah999 said:


> I am in the very early stages of planning our first trip to France in the MH - first two weeks of August 2011. I have only been a MH owner for three months and 'wet behind the ears' when it comes to everything to do with the MH. I'm thinking of heading to the Dordogne and considering catching the ferry to Le Havre. I will have a wife and two kids to keep happy (age 6 and 8) and would appreciate any advice to make the trip bearable. Any tips on routes (avoiding tolls if possible), memorable places to stop over for the night (cheap!) and places to visit en route would be great. I'm in no rush to get down there. I'm thinking 3 days???
> 
> Please help!


We did the following route Calais, Rouen, Eveux, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans, Vierzon, Chateauroux, Limoges. We stayed near Dreux the 1st night, (would not recomend site we stayed at.) then on to just North of Limoges.

http://www.camping-castels.co.uk/camping-le-chateau-de-leychoisier-id253-id_camping35.html

Very highly recomended, though it may be expensive in August, close to Orador sur Glane, (well worth a visit), we stayed here an extra three nights. We used an ACSI card to get good discounts, but we travel in June., sorry can't be of more help. You are going to find everywhere quite crowded when you travel, so book in advance.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

for those interested..
calais to Rouen is around 250mls then rouen to Souillac [lot] is 300mls .

good aire at Buchy north of Rouen and then straight to Soillac good aire in the town also- both free but water chargeable.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Dorgogne*

Over the past 25 years or so we have travelled all of the suggested routes and found them fine. It is pleasant to divert from the beaten path along some of the lesser roads. A good road I have used is from Limoges to Brantome via Orador sur Glane ( an interesting stop ).

When in the Dordogne I can highly recommend "Le Paradis" campsite
and as I recall Chateau le Verdoyer not far from Limoges.
We use Camping Cheque, ASCI and municipal sites as we are not very keen on parking on tarmac. ( like grass, trees etc.)

I have also used the perryferrik many times and found it not too bad especially late at night.

Never know we might see you there if we can gets Val's head sorted.

Steve


----------

